# aleksey lesukov - Future Mr O ?



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

aleksey lesukov...*21 years old*

Considering hes could still have 20+ years left in him before his peak, and his already a beast, anyone else think hes a possible contendor for a future Mr. O?






http://www.bodyresource.nl/forum/imgcache/17872.png

Bearing in mind, most of the footage and pictures are also a year out of date...


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Without a shadow of a doubt,regardless of how much gear he is using at present and in the past,to be carrying that sort of muscle mass at his age is truly phenominal,genetic FREAK. Wonder what ronnie coleman looked like when he was 20, i think nothing like aleksy lol.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Amazing for 21.Looks healthy with it too. :thumb:

but trey brewer springs to mind:whistling:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

Too much too young is the question in my mind, in past years his balance overall was better IMHO seems to be getting less aesthetic already, however he is INSANE considering I myself am only 2 years younger


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I think he is to short and as said above look at trey brewer


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

if he stays injury free and keeps his health,cant see why not,

he'l have to wait a good few years tho...


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

mal said:


> if he stays injury free and keeps his health,cant see why not,
> 
> he'l have to wait a good few years tho...


Exactly. he look like another lee priest to me.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Exactly. he look like another lee priest to me.


how tall is he mate,do you know hard to tell in the vids ive seen.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah he looks huge at such a young age.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mikazagreat said:


> Exactly. he look like another lee priest to me.


x2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

monster ! thats unbelievable how big he is and only 21 ! when do u guys think he started roids ? probs same as lee preist, about 12-13 years old !

ps - look at his spotter  maybe thats why he is so big, if you had her standing infront of you your test levels would sky rocket lol !!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

mal said:


> how tall is he mate,do you know hard to tell in the vids ive seen.


 i remember reading somwhere hes 5 8, although im not 100% on that.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

anyone got any new vids/pics of him?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

whew that is impressive massive massive legs and arms the guy is a freak and only 21- i think he grew up near chernobly


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

laurie g said:


> whew that is impressive massive massive legs and arms the guy is a freak and only 21- i think he grew up near chernobly


i think hes russian mate haha:lol:


----------



## DG_27 (May 15, 2010)




----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> monster ! thats unbelievable how big he is and only 21 ! *when do u guys think he started roids ?* probs same as lee preist, about 12-13 years old !
> 
> ps - look at his spotter  maybe thats why he is so big, if you had her standing infront of you your test levels would sky rocket lol !!


pretty sure hes a natty mate :thumb:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Russia, Ukraine, its all Soviet so near enough


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

This crap again? Obviously few of you have ever seen a pro up close. There is looking absalutely amazing compared to the average bb like this Russian does and then there is being a pro. Don't get me wrong he looks very good but some guys tap out on their muscle building potential at a young age (look at James Lewis, yes he has made progress but he developed very quickly and then slowed) and others take many years to achieve it (look at Coleman and his rise to the top). This guy has filled out his frame, how much is left for him to achieve size wise? Not much IMO.


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> This crap again? Obviously few of you have ever seen a pro up close. There is looking absalutely amazing compared to the average bb like this Russian does and then there is being a pro. Don't get me wrong he looks very good but some guys tap out on their muscle building potential at a young age (look at James Lewis, yes he has made progress but he developed very quickly and then slowed) and others take many years to achieve it (look at Coleman and his rise to the top). This guy has filled out his frame, how much is left for him to achieve size wise? Not much IMO.


Obviously he is not as good as the athletes competing at Mr. O. But he is making progress each and every year. Check the later pictures of him - he is definitely getting better.



















He is short though, but mb in 4-5 years he will still be at Mr. O (I assume competing in 202 lb division though). Though it is stange that his name keeps poping up on the forums, since everything has been said many times...


----------



## uzthedentist (Aug 28, 2010)

he is huge , but his off season pic he looks like hes been inflated by air, you just wanna pop him with a pin lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

He's just amazing...

con can you give us some sort of comparason pictures or something. I'd like to see the difference between a pro and "just a good bb".

What can you find to show this?

I often think the top dogs don't seem to look that much better.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTf2z9SY1Mt1AAgg1WBQx./SIG=12crddkq2/EXP=1284414333/**http%3a//img100.imageshack.us/img100/5619/illnew123zs2.jpg

Can you see my hand print?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> He's just amazing...
> 
> con can you give us some sort of comparason pictures or something. I'd like to see the difference between a pro and "just a good bb".
> 
> ...


 Pictures mean nothing. Go to a show and meet the pro's in person.

When i was competing at the Europa i had dinner next to the likes of Kai Green and trust me until you have seen them in person you have no idea how they look.

This russian has been talked about on forums since i first started using forums 5 years ago........just gets a little old that's all.

But now with the 202lb class sure he could be a top pro......why not.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Pictures mean nothing. Go to a show and meet the pro's in person.
> 
> When i was competing at the Europa i had dinner next to the likes of Kai Green and trust me until you have seen them in person you have no idea how they look.
> 
> ...


Yeah id love to feel the presence of a pro, maybe i will one day go and see a show. I can imagine it being quite amazing to see someone like that up close.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Yeah id love to feel the presence of a pro, maybe i will one day go and see a show. I can imagine it being quite amazing to see someone like that up close.


 Put it this way. I won the heavies at my show at 215lb and 5ft8....when Kai Green stood next to me i looked like a skinny child


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> He's just amazing...
> 
> con can you give us some sort of comparason pictures or something. I'd like to see the difference between a pro and "just a good bb".
> 
> ...


I have some pics of him with pro's but he is wearing a t-shirt. Yes, he does seem to gain a lot of excess weight off-season, even though he claims to do cardio etc. Though he mentions that he does not count calories, just eats 6-8 times a day. Alex is also very strong, if you watch his training videos you can see that he benches about 200*8 during his regular workout, does chin ups with 50 kg on his belt, his squats are very heavy as well. He admits that there is a lot of work to be done, and obviously its way too early to compare him with the pro's, but I think he has potential to be one of them in a few year's time.

PS: I am patriotic. Anyone who does not like it can deal with it


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> This russian has been talked about on forums since i first started using forums 5 years ago........just gets a little old that's all.


Some of us are new to bbing and so wont have heard of him. Obv if you've been in the game for a while, things will pop up that you already know about.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

HJL said:


> Some of us are new to bbing and so wont have heard of him. Obv if you've been in the game for a while, things will pop up that you already know about.


You've got to understand that when you see the same thread pop up like once a month for a few years and it's presented as new news it can get a bit tiresome. When Aleksey turns pro, or wins his next show, that'll be news. We'll be hearing that phil heath might have pro potential next :lol:


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

HJL said:


> Some of us are new to bbing and so wont have heard of him. Obv if you've been in the game for a while, things will pop up that you already know about.


I think Lois means smt a bit different. Every time Alex's name pops up, some newbie (Cam93, I dont mean you< just generally) on a forum claims that he will become Mr. O in no time and goes on about how amazing the guy is  I do understand how this can get a little old =)


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry, long hard day and im being picky lol.

I for one was amazed by his size for a 21 year old.

(but never want to see a thread about him again) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

^^^ Thanks guys, glad some people get it

Obviously he is an amazing bb far better than most of us could ever dream of. But these nob sucking threads that get dedicated to him get tiring after a while hence my first reply.

I am pretty sure he competed in the worlds or some thing and didn't come top 3 (i know he didn't win at least) so lets see him doing that before we call him future Mr O:thumbup1:

^Also is he really only 21??? If he is why not post up pictures of him 5 years ago and hate on him for taking steroids at 16 lol.....its always one extreme or the other with young guys. Either they are upcoming gods or they are little drug abusers.


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

HJL said:


> sorry, long hard day and im being picky lol.
> 
> I for one was amazed by his size for a 21 year old.
> 
> (but never want to see a thread about him again) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

KJW said:


> Whatever happened to Trey Brewer? Did he ever overcome the knucklehead attitude?
> 
> Haven't seen him in any magazines for a while.


Last I heard he was fat as fuk


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Trey is training to be a firefighter/EMT

Makes me laugh how when he first competed everyone was raving over him and now that he has not lived up to peoples expectations he gets alot of hate!

People are so fickle, hope he fulfills his potential as i want this sport to consistantly produce new blood.

Bet the majority would swap physiques if they has chance......! just a thought!


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Aleksy is a in a different league to bloody trey brewer.Aleksy looks better at 16 then trey ever looked.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

completely agree with lois lane on this one! i really dont see him improving much now. at twenty one and his size and shape etc, hes clearly been using pretty much everything in the chemists cupboard. wheres he to go from there? his frame is filled, you can see that. so 202 class. but not olympia.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

People said Dorian's frame was filled in '91, didn't seem to stop him :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

What hight do you reckon he is though in those pictures he looked slightly shorter than Dexter Jackson so would that make him 5,5"? did anyone see Roelly Winkler in last months Flex, he looked in very good condition, a bit of a shame about that scar right down his stomach, he looks a similer hight......


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Too much too young, looks good and obviously has put in the graft at the gym but like others have said will he really develop much more? His muscle bellie might carry on growing but maybe not the rest of him...


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

najybomb said:


> completely agree with lois lane on this one! i really dont see him improving much now. at twenty one and his size and shape etc, hes clearly been using pretty much everything in the chemists cupboard. wheres he to go from there? his frame is filled, you can see that. so 202 class. but not olympia.


Are you constantly monitoring his progress to make such conclusions? He is making progress. The only thing that can let him down is his conditioning. But we will have a lot of good athletes competing in the next Russian Championship so from there we will be able to tell whether he has improved or not.


----------

